# تصميم دائره تعد من 00 الى 99



## ابو دلع أحمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

آلسلام عليكم ،،، وكل عآم وانتم بخيرٍ

رجآء من اخوآني آلمسآعده :4: 

اريد تصيميم دائره من 00 الى 99 بآستخدآم عدآد555 .....؟


ارجووو المسآعده بآلسرع وقت ممكن ،،،

تحيآت اخوًٍكم آبوٍدلع .


----------



## haci farid (13 ديسمبر 2008)

استخدم الساعة اللكترونية او وضح ماذا ستفعل بها ليتسنى لنا فهم الطلب


----------



## ابو دلع أحمد (13 ديسمبر 2008)

نـع ـم اخوووي آستخدآم آلسآعه الالكترونيه ،،، 

آريد طريقة تصميمهآ ،


----------



## Eng_Bandar (13 ديسمبر 2008)

تفضل أخوي هذه الدائرة و محاكاتها بـ 
Electronics Workbench
في هذا الرابط ( إن شاء الله تكون ما تريد )​ 
http://www.ceen.unl.edu/TekBots/Secondary/Meetings/20070217/SPIRIThandout-2007.pdf​


----------



## haci farid (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*الساعة الرقمية باستخدام pic16f628a*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اما بعد
*الساعة الرقمية باستخدام *
*pic16f628a*​ 
أقدم لكم هذا المشروع المتواضع بإسلوب آخر وبصفات أخرى وهى :​ 
1- الساعة عبارة عن ساعة تعمل بنظام 24 ساعة.​ 2- نقطتان رأسيتان بين عداد الساعات وعداد الدقائق تقومان بعمل ومضى بزمن الثوانى .
3- عداد ثوانى .
4- تعتمد إعادة ضبط الساعة على مفاتيح ضاغطة Press وليست مفاتيح On/Off حيث أن ضغطة واحدة على مفتاح setup تقوم بعمل وميض لخانة العشرات فى عداد الساعات وتتيح لنا ضبط خانة العشرات وحدها ثم ضغطة ثانية على setup تقوم بعمل وميض لخانة الأحاد فى عداد الساعات ويقوم البرنامج بالحساب التلقائى فى الضبط فإذا كانت خانة الأحاد فى عداد الساعات أكبر من رقم 3 فإن خانة العشرات لن تزيد عن رقم 1 حتى لا يكون عداد الساعات يحمل رقم أعلى من 23 ، وكذلك إذا كانت خانت الأحاد أقل من 4 فإن خانة العشرات تزيد إلى رقم 2 فى حالة الزيادة عند الضبط .
5 - يضبط عداد الدقائق على مرتان هما خانة العشرات تومض ثم نضبطها ثم نضبط بعدها خانة الأحاد ، ولضبط خانات العدادات كل ما علينا هو ضغط مفتاح setup مرة لإنتقال الوميض للخانة المطلوبة وإذا استمرالضغط المتواصل على setup فلن يتأثر المفتاح إلا كأنها ضغطة واحدة .








*بالنسبة للهارد وير*​ 

1- نستخدم pic16f628a والتى تزيد فى سعتها عن pic16f84 حيث نستخدم المذبذب الداخلى 4MHz
2- نستخدم المتكاملة 7447 التى تقوم بتحويل العدد بالنظام الثنائى إلى مايعادله للقطعة 7segment

3- نستخدم قطعة واحدة 7segment بها 4 خانات بينهما نقطتان رأسيتان أو يمكن التعويض عن ذلك باستخدام 4 قطع مفردة من ال 7segment ونضع بينهما ليدان 2 * LED بطريقة رأسية .​






http://www.4shared.com/file/74228271/660e07c4/20081201039.htmlالفيديو
إضغط هنا
*يمكننا استخدام هذه المبرمجة البسيطة للمتحكم pic16f628a* 

























*والبرنامج من هنا Winpic*
http://www.4shared.com/file/38645592/c19a6690/winpicpr.html?s=1
*برنامج البازيك
*​ 
كود:
program clock 
كود:

Dim Sec1 , Sec2 , Min1 , Min2 , Hur1 , Hur2 as byte​ 
 TT1 , TT2 , Dot , Setup , Lop as byte
main:
 Sec1 = 0
 Sec2 = 0
 Min1 = 0
 Min2 = 0
 Hur1 = 0
 Hur2 = 0
 trisa = 0
 trisb = $70
 porta = 0
 TT1 = 0 ' timer 1 sec
 TT2 = 3 ' timer 1/2 sec for setup (+ and -) speed
 Dot = 0 ' dot flasher 1/2 sec ( : )
 Setup = 0
 Lop = 0
lop1:
 if Setup = 1 then
 if portb.5 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Hur2 = Hur2 + 1
 if Hur1 > 3 then
 if Hur2 > 1 then
 Hur2 = 0
 end if
 end if
 if Hur2 > 2 then
 Hur2 = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if portb.6 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Hur2 = Hur2 - 1
 if Hur2 > 2 then
 Hur2 = 2
 end if
 if Hur1 > 3 then
 if Hur2 > 1 then
 Hur2 = 1
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if Setup = 2 then
 if portb.5 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Hur1 = Hur1 + 1
 if Hur1 > 3 then
 if Hur1 > 9 then
 Hur1 = 0
 end if
 if Hur2 = 2 then
 Hur1 = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if portb.6 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Hur1 = Hur1 - 1
 if Hur1 > 9 then
 Hur1 = 9
 if Hur2 = 2 then
 Hur1 = 3
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if Setup = 3 then
 if portb.5 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Min2 = Min2 + 1
 if Min2 > 5 then
 Min2 = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if portb.6 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Min2 = Min2 - 1
 if Min2 > 5 then
 Min2 = 5
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if Setup = 4 then
 if portb.5 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Min1 = Min1 + 1
 if Min1 > 9 then
 Min1 = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if portb.6 = 1 then
 if TT2 <> dot then
 TT2 = dot
 Min1 = Min1 - 1
 if Min1 > 9 then
 Min1 = 9
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if Lop = 1 then​ 
 if portb.4 = 0 then
 Lop = 0
 end if
 end if
 if portb.4 = 1 then
 if Lop = 0 then
 Lop = 1
 Setup = Setup + 1
 if Setup = 5 then
 Sec1 = 0
 Sec2 = 0
 Setup = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 porta = 0 ' loop -----------------
 portb = Sec1
 portb.7 = Dot
 porta.3 = 1
 delay_us( 1705 )
 porta = 0
 portb = Sec2
 portb.7 = Dot
 porta.2 = 1
 delay_us( 1706 )
 porta = 0
 portb = Min1
 portb.7 = Dot
 porta.1 = 1
 if Setup = 4 then
 if portb.5 or portb.6 <> 1 then
 porta.1 = Dot
 end if
 end if
 delay_us( 1706 )
 porta = 0
 portb = Min2
 portb.7 = Dot
 porta.0 = 1
 if Setup = 3 then
 if portb.5 or portb.6 <> 1 then
 porta.0 = Dot
 end if
 end if
 delay_us( 1706 )
 porta = 0
 portb = Hur1
 porta.7 = 1
 if Setup = 2 then
 if portb.5 or portb.6 <> 1 then
 porta.7 = Dot
 end if
 end if
 portb.7 = Dot
 delay_us( 1705 )
 porta = 0
 portb = Hur2
 portb.7 = Dot
 porta.6 = 1
 if Setup = 1 then
 if portb.5 or portb.6 <> 1 then
 porta.6 = Dot
 end if
 end if
 delay_us( 1705 )
 porta = 0
 TT1 = TT1 + 1
 if Setup <> 0 then
 if TT1 = 24 then
 Dot = Dot + 1
 if Dot >1 then
 Dot = 0
 end if
 end if
 if TT1 = 74 then
 Dot = Dot + 1
 if Dot >1 then
 Dot = 0
 end if
 end if
 end if
 if TT1 = 49 then
 Dot = Dot + 1
 if Dot >1 then
 Dot = 0
 end if
 end if
 if TT1 < 99 then
 goto lop1
 end if
 if TT1 = 99 then
 Dot = Dot + 1
 if Dot >1 then
 Dot = 0
 end if
 end if
 TT1 = 0
 if Setup <> 0 then
 goto lop1
 end if
 Sec1 = Sec1 + 1
 if Sec1 > 9 then
 Sec1 = 0
 Sec2 = Sec2 + 1
 if Sec2 > 5 then
 Sec2 = 0
 Min1 = Min1 + 1
 if Min1 > 9 then
 Min1 = 0
 Min2 = Min2 + 1
 if Min2 > 5 then
 Min2 = 0
 Hur1 = Hur1 + 1
 if Hur1 = 4 then
 if Hur2 = 2 then
 Hur1 = 0
 Hur2 = 0
 end if
 end if
 if Hur1 >9 then
 Hur1 = 0
 Hur2 = Hur2 + 1
  end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
 end if
goto lop1​ 
end.​
*مخطط الدارة*



*ملف الهيكس*

كود:
:100000000428FF3FFF3FFF3F03138312A001A1011C
:10001000A201A301A401A501831685017030860009
:1000200083128501A6010330A700A801A901AA0136
:100030002908013A031D5B280030861A0130F100BF
:100040007108013A031D39282708280603193928A1
:100050002808A700A50A2408033C0318342825080B
:10006000013C03183428A5012508023C031839284F
:10007000A5010030061B0130F1007108013A031D93
:100080005B282708280603195B282808A7002503F2
:10009000F1007108A5007108023C031851280230D4
:1000A000A5002408033C03185B282508013C03181D
:1000B0005B280130A5002908023A031D9D28003065
:1000C000861A0130F1007108013A031D7F282708C4
:1000D000280603197F282808A700240AF1007108C0
:1000E000A4007108033C03187F282408093C031866
:1000F0007A28A4012508023A031D7F28A4010030B4
:10010000061B0130F1007108013A031D9D282708E4
:10011000280603199D282808A7002403F100710868
:10012000A4007108093C03189D280930A400250883
:10013000023A031D9D280330A4002908033A031D39
:10014000D0280030861A0130F1007108013A031DF1
:10015000B828270828060319B8282808A700230A62
:10016000F1007108A3007108053C0318B828A30129
:100170000030061B0130F1007108013A031DD02840
:10018000270828060319D0282808A7002303F10010
:100190007108A3007108053C0318D0280530A3009E
:1001A0002908043A031D03290030861A0130F100A2
:1001B0007108013A031DEB28270828060319EB28CC
:1001C0002808A700220AF1007108A2007108093C62
:1001D0000318EB28A2010030061B0130F100710862
:1001E000013A031D032927082806031903292808B3
:1001F000A7002203F1007108A2007108093C03184E
:1002000003290930A2002A08013A031D10290030F1
:10021000061A0130F1007108003A031D1029AA01E5
:100220000030061A0130F1007108013A031D292936
:100230002A08003A031D29290130AA00290AF100E1
:100240007108A9007108053A031D2929A001A1011F
:10025000A9018501200886002808003A031D3229DB
:1002600086133329861785150330FB00FF30FA000B
:10027000FB0B3B293E29FA0B3B2938293330FA0086
:10028000FA0B40290000000085012108860028089B
:10029000003A031D4D2986134E2986170515033094
:1002A000FB00FF30FA00FB0B56295929FA0B56299F
:1002B00053293430FA00FA0B5B29850122088600A5
:1002C0002808003A031D66298613672986178514B6
:1002D0002908043A031D81290030861A0130F200F2
:1002E0000030061B0130F1007208F1047108013A78
:1002F000031981292808003A031D802985108129C6
:1003000085140330FB00FF30FA00FB0B88298B2992
:10031000FA0B882985293430FA00FA0B8D298501DA
:10032000230886002808003A031D98298613992976
:10033000861705142908033A031DB3290030861ACD
:100340000130F2000030061B0130F1007208F104A8
:100350007108013A0319B3292808003A031DB2298C
:100360000510B32905140330FB00FF30FA00FB0B26
:10037000BA29BD29FA0BBA29B7293430FA00FA0B89
:10038000BF2985012408860085172908023A031D24
:10039000DE290030861A0130F2000030061B0130E1
:1003A000F1007208F1047108013A0319DE292808E6
:1003B000003A031DDD298513DE2985172808003A38
:1003C000031DE4298613E52986170330FB00FF305F
:1003D000FA00FB0BEC29EF29FA0BEC29E929333061
:1003E000FA00FA0BF12900000000850125088600BB
:1003F0002808003A031DFE298613FF2986170517D2
:100400002908013A031D192A0030861A0130F2002A
:100410000030061B0130F1007208F1047108013A46
:100420000319192A2808003A031D182A0513192A46
:1004300005170330FB00FF30FA00FB0B202A232AAC
:10044000FA0B202A1D2A3330FA00FA0B252A000065
:1004500000008501A60A2908003A0319492A26083E
:10046000183A031D3C2A280AF1007108A8007108F7
:10047000013C03183C2AA80126084A3A031D492AD0
:10048000280AF1007108A8007108013C0318492AE4
:10049000A8012608313A031D562A280AF1007108DE
:1004A000A8007108013C0318562AA80163302602EF
:1004B00003185B2A18282608633A031D682A280AAD
:1004C000F1007108A8007108013C0318682AA8010E
:1004D000A6012908003A03196E2A1828200AF100FB
:1004E0007108A0007108093C0318A62AA001210A7E
:1004F000F1007108A1007108053C0318A62AA101AA
:10050000220AF1007108A2007108093C0318A62A0A
:10051000A201230AF1007108A3007108053C031829
:10052000A62AA301240AF1007108A4007108043A64
:10053000031DA02A2508023A031DA02AA401A50133
:100540002408093C0318A62AA401A50A1828A72AEA
:02400E00783FF9


:00000001FF 
*ملف البروتوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/74390160/736c7211/clock.html


haci farid



منقول للافادة

[email protected]
*​​


----------



## ابو دلع أحمد (14 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيـًك آلف عآفيه اخوووووووووووي ع هذآ الشرح ،

ومشكووور مآقصرت ،،،

إًلله يوٍفقـًك يآرٍب ،


----------



## الديار66 (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد دائرةعداد رقمي


----------



## عمار عبد الله (12 يناير 2012)

جزيل الشكر على هذه الدائرة كنت ابحث عنها من زمان شكراً مرة ثانية


----------

